# Erprobtes für Brassenesser ;-)



## Zanderfänger (3. August 2006)

http://www.fischereiverein-delmenhorst.de/rezepte.html


----------



## Brummel (3. August 2006)

*AW: Erprobtes für Brassenesser ;-)*

Oh man, hört sich richtig gut an, die Seite hat jedenfalls einen Platz in meinen Favoriten gefunden #6 .
Da sieht man mal wieder, was, wenn man nicht allzu faul oder verwöhnt ist :q  aus solchen Fischen wie dem Blei oder der Plötze zu machen ist. 

Gruß Brummel #h


----------



## fabi121 (3. August 2006)

*AW: Erprobtes für Brassenesser ;-)*

sehr gute Page,die Fischsuppe ist sehr lecker macht aber viel Arbeit aber probiert es mal aus,#h


----------



## Zanderfänger (3. August 2006)

*AW: Erprobtes für Brassenesser ;-)*

Es freut mich dass Euch bisher die Seite gefällt. #h

Lasst die Schuppen fliegen...

Gruß
Ernst


----------



## Brummel (3. August 2006)

*AW: Erprobtes für Brassenesser ;-)*

Darauf kannst Du einen .... äh, ausgeben:q , mich haben Brassen und andere Weißfische noch nie abgeschreckt, manch einer braucht halt nur den richtigen Tipp, um küchenmäßig nicht mehr abfällig über solche Wasserbewohner zu urteilen#6 

Gruß Brummel #h


----------



## fabi121 (3. August 2006)

*AW: Erprobtes für Brassenesser ;-)*

Habe vom Kumpel gehört das man Rotaugen oder auch Rotfeder auch trocknen kann, habt ihr davon schon mal was von gehört?Ich weiß nur das man sie in Salz einlegen muss und dann halt zum trocknen,


----------



## Brummel (4. August 2006)

*AW: Erprobtes für Brassenesser ;-)*

@fabi,

Kann mir schon vorstellen daß das funktioniert, die Konsistenz der Fische wird dann sicherlich nicht jedermanns Geschmack sein, aber davon hat ja jeder Gott sei Dank einen anderen .
Einen Versuch wärs allemal wert, bin da sowieso nicht so verknöchert wie Herr Biolek, der zum Weineinschenken ein Rezept braucht 

Gruß Brummel #h


----------



## Zanderfänger (4. August 2006)

*AW: Erprobtes für Brassenesser ;-)*

@fabi

*Rotaugen & Brassen getrocknet *thx @Dimi

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=72117

@Brummel

Hau rein... :q


----------



## fabi121 (4. August 2006)

*AW: Erprobtes für Brassenesser ;-)*

Schönen Dank!!!#6 
Kann man ja mal probieren,immerhin fängt man bei uns recht viel davon!


----------



## Brummel (4. August 2006)

*AW: Erprobtes für Brassenesser ;-)*

Tscha fabi, wo fängt man davon nicht viel ? :q  Die Frage ist nur was man damit anfängt, und dafür hat uns Zanderfänger doch mal ganz gute Tips verpaßt #6 .

@Zanderfänger,
was soll das heißen: "Hau rein" ? Meinst das Trockenfischessen oder willst schon in die Matten springen?  

Gruß Brummel #h


----------



## fabi121 (4. August 2006)

*AW: Erprobtes für Brassenesser ;-)*

Ja gut da hast du recht!!Ne war schon eine Gute Sache von Zanderfänger,immerhin ist man um ein paar Rezepte schlauer!!!


----------



## Zanderfänger (4. August 2006)

*AW: Erprobtes für Brassenesser ;-)*



			
				Brummel schrieb:
			
		

> @Zanderfänger,
> was soll das heißen: "Hau rein" ?


Meine Du sollst damit weitermachen, wo Du evtl. gerade (PN) prozentig dabei bist. #6


----------



## Brummel (4. August 2006)

*AW: Erprobtes für Brassenesser ;-)*

hehe, denke das kann ich guten Gewissens vor mir und dem Rest der Welt verantworten :q :q 
Na dann, werd mir mal meinen "Trockenfisch " schmecken lassen:q .

Gruß Brummel #h


----------



## Vitali-KS (13. März 2008)

*AW: Erprobtes für Brassenesser ;-)*

Hallo,

danke für die Rezepte!
Werde beim nächsten Fischschmaus versuchen die Fischfrikadellen aus Brassen zu zubereiten. 
Wieso sollte man die Brassen vorher dämpfen oder kurz abkochen und was ist mit den kleinen Gräten die man nicht entfernen kann, spürt man die beim Essen?

Gruß
Vitali


----------



## SimonHH (14. März 2008)

*AW: Erprobtes für Brassenesser ;-)*

ich werd auch ma ne kleine idee hier reinschmeissen....

frittierte rotaugen/rotfedern...kleiner salat und n legger pils


schmackig! #6


----------

